# Anyone ever fractured a Sesamoid bone?



## jay19 (Feb 21, 2011)

Its kinda long but here goes. I go to gym and do some time on the stationary bike then go straight to treadmill and do only 1 mile. Several hours later the joint under my big toe starts hurting. Next morning it hurst so bad I cant put weight on it. 

So I go to first doctor and he tells me I have gout! He says I must drink alot and my diet must be horrible. Now, I'm 29 yrs old, the best shape I've ever been in in my life and havent drank a drop of alcohol in over a year. I only weigh 120lbs and not an ounce of fat on me. I've played soccer for 20+ yrs, ran, and biked on a regular basis and this doctor wants to tell me I have gout??? I tell him hes out of his mind and thats not what it is. He tells me to take a some pills and get a xray and come back in 10 days and it should be gone. Im like whatever.

Time goes by, go back and nothing has changed. Pain is still there and he tells me he has no idea what is wrong and that hes not sure on what to do now. I walk out and go to another dr for second opinion. 

Come to find out I have a fractured sesamoid bone. Dr gives me a boot to wear and tells me I have to be completely off my feet for about 2 weeks with no activity. Now I'm stubborn when it comes to injuries and I cant do this. I'm not going on light duty at work and I just cant do it. She gives me some cortisone that helps for one day but thats it.

Go back to her and tell her that I havent really worn the boot and she gives me another one. Of course I do the same thing and not wear it because I'm stubborn.

This has been ongoing over the last 5 weeks. It hurts like crazy when I walk on it, when I run and when I bike. Ive just dealt with the pain when walking and biking but its starting to get to me. I guess I'm going to have to break down and wear the boot. She said the next option is surgery to remove the fractured bone which would cause me to off my feet for several months.

Just curious to as if anyone here have had this type of injury and they did for it. Its pretty painfull and I've heard that its a common injury amoung runners but until I did some research on the internet diagnosing it myself I had never heard of it.


----------



## FreddyMar3 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Wear the damn boot!*



jay19 said:


> Just curious to as if anyone here have had this type of injury and they did for it. Its pretty painfull and I've heard that its a common injury amoung runners but until I did some research on the internet diagnosing it myself I had never heard of it.


I know this post is really old but for anyone else out there that happens to break their sesamoid, wear the damn boot. It is the only way your foot is going to heal without surgery. I broke my sesamoid and was out of the game for about 2 months but when it "healed" my foot was back up to almost a 100% of where it was before. I say "healed" because once you break your sesamoid, the bone is permanently broken. Sesamoids are one of the few bones in the body that don't get blood flow so the bone will stay chipped or (in my case) severed for life unless you get it removed. It heals by forming a bridge of scar tissue between the pieces of bone. If don't let it heal fully and you tear that scar tissue again, the chances of it healing are much less.

This injury was actually what prompted me to get into mountain biking. Guess it was a blessing in disguise!


----------

